# Safari Suddenly Changed Home Page - WTH?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I upgraded to 10.7.3 yesterday and today when I opened Safari, my home page, normally my web site St. Albert was suddenly changed. What the hell is with that? Here are screen shots of the preferences when I checked it out:


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Sinc, I've been able to find instances of mystart.com hijacking browser home pages on PCs, but not on Macs. The hijacks seem to all be related to installation of Incredimail...

MYSTART search engine and homepage hijacking - Tech Support Forum

But there is NO INcredimail version for Mac, so I don't know how it ended up there.

And MyStart.com insist that they're a different company and INcredimail's MyStart is something different...Find Help on Mystart.com - MyStart FAQ

So...beats me how it ended up there! Have you ever used it before? I don't quite get what it does, other than give you the option of using a bunch of very pretty pictures behind your search bar.

But then I found this...Solved: Help me please to get rid of mystart!! - Tech Support Guy Forums - note the URL that the OP refers to. mystart.com...something's fishy here.

And this - see review of Photo Pos Pro (a PC-only app) 10 Great Digital Photography Downloads | PCWorld

Ah...finally found some Mac software that has the option to set your homepage to mystart.com - How to Install Video Conferencing | eHow.com (see #4 of the installation instructions for ooVoo)

So...did you happen to install ooVoo recently? Or perhaps there is another culprit out there.

Sneaky software - UGH!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks for all the info Paddy, but I use only the Mac Mail program (although with one gmail addy). I have never installed any of the suspect programs in the links you posted. The only thing I can think of is that I use Stumble Upon to search out links for photos, then paste them into my site, although I fail to see how that could install a new home page. I did have to restart Safari before it would allow me to return my home page to normal.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I occasionally notice on various webpages links that will allow you to select that webpage as your homepage. It would of course be possible to disguise such a link but I am surprised that it would work at all with a Mac version of Safari.


----------



## boriley1 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Same thing happened to me*

Safari also changed the homepage as well. It happened today just after a software update and computer restart. Had to reset homepage to Google.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

This just happened to me too. After a Safari restart, my homepage default was changed the mystart page.
Never happened before.
I did download an update for an app today (actually got the app after a recommend from SINC on another thread)- Fastest Free Youtube Downloader. 
I'm wondering if that is the culprit.


----------



## nty (Feb 9, 2012)

fellfromtree said:


> This just happened to me too. After a Safari restart, my homepage default was changed the mystart page.
> Never happened before.
> I did download an update for an app today (actually got the app after a recommend from SINC on another thread)- Fastest Free Youtube Downloader.
> I'm wondering if that is the culprit.




The same thing occurred to me as well and I also did the same update as you - Fastest Free Youtube Downloader. Perhaps it is something to do with that download.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

same thing happened to me with fastest free Youtube downloader. I dont like that kind of tampering with my settings, wonder what else it has done?


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Methinks you've found your culprit. A few other reports here:

Fastest Free YouTube Downloader to MP3 Converter - Reviews and free Fastest Free YouTube Downloader to MP3 Converter downloads at CNET Download.com


----------



## zztm85 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Please Help!*

I also was infected by this malware via Fastest Free Youtube Downloader! Any known fixes?


----------



## boriley1 (Feb 4, 2012)

This only happened once to me. After I manually reset my homepage to Google the Mystart homepage never returned. To test this out I restarted my computer multiple times from a reboot to a complete shut down and restart. The alien homepage never returned.


----------



## zztm85 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Fixed*

I reset it manually also. Uninstalled that stupid youtube program, and it hasn't returned. I'm disappointed Download.com has let this slip through their cracks.


----------

